# Anybody want this BMX Schwinn Tornado



## j69rr (Feb 19, 2020)

SCHWINN STINGRAY TORNADO BICYCLE      1977  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">SCHWINN STINGRAY TORNADO BICYCLE      1977. Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS First Class Package. Pics. are before and After some clean up and Pass added '''''it looks like it does in First pic' you can get it where it needs to be </p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------

